# Ok, got some projectors, now what?



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, I've been wanting to do a projector retrofit, for a while now, and finally have the parts to do it. 

Just got a set of Hella E39 (BMW X5) projectors with balasts, ignitors, bulbs, everything, for $265 shipped, on Ebay. Also, got a set of the "JDM" SE-R Euro headlights... Now what? 

Anybody know how to retro projectors in? I'm thinking, essentially, cut out the back and shove in the projectors, but not sure how well that would work. Thanks.


----------



## OCAKevin (Jul 12, 2006)

by projector you mean HID right? if sot here is a right up some where on here(its a really good read) just do a search for hid diy and it should come up with somehting.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes, that's exactly what I mean. Honestly, I haven't found anything here, by searching. Found a sticky on HID but that explained how the system worked, light output, etc.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you bought the bixenon right the ones that have a high low beam?

if so i can retrofit it for ya and get you a custom harness etc.

let me know bud ill help ya out


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

No, these are low beam only. I was having a retard moment when I ordered them, and got the wrong ones. Wanted the e55 bixenons, but thought the e39's were what I was looking for.

Looks like I'll be getting a new set of the SE-R style headlights too, cause I royally FUC*ED them up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well if you like i can do the retrofit for ya once you get the new lights in.

are you using the stock 04 headlights right? if so see if you cant sell the projectors you have and get a set of 04 Acura TL bixenon projectors that or the A6 Bixenon projectors in ECE. They are big and will fill the housing some and also give you alot of light output as well. just my .02 cents from my experience.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah, I wanna use the SE-R style, cause they look more sporty than the 1.8S headlight assy's. I'm looking for the bixenon projectors now. I'll let you know when I get everything together, and am ready to get it done. Thanks. I appreciate your help.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

any time bud. also remember about the 2 projectors i highly recommend. 2004 acura TL or the Audi A6 ECE ( R26) bixenon projectors.

Also buy some shrouds too ! some BMW e46 bixenon shrouds to match around the projector give it an more clean look.


----------

